# رسائل إيجابية ..  (( متجدد ))



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

احيانا نمر بأوقات صعبه نكون فى اشد الحاجة الى نصيحة او رسالة ايجابية  تصلنا


من شخص قريب ربما أخ ربما صديق ربما زميل عمل قد تكون مساندة  او مشاركة


وجدانية ليس اكثر من مواساة  واحيانا تكون بضعة كلمات  لكن يكون لها


مفعول السحر وتشعر انك كنت فى اشد الحاجة لسماع تلك الرسالة الإيجابية

وانها رفعت من معنوياتك وافدتك كثيرا ...

من هنا سوف نرسل لبعضنا البعض رسائل ايجابية تدفعنا للأمام تقوى من ارادتنا 

وعزمنا لتقبل صعوبات الحياة ومواقفها الصعبة ...


تسعدنى مشاركاتكم برسائل ايجابية .



SouL


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

تحقيق السعادة

إن تحقيق السعادة يكمن في حب الطريقة التي تشعر بها وأن تكون منفتحًا على المستقبل بدون مخاوف .

إن تحقيق السعادة هو أن تقبل ذاتك كما هي الآن .
إن تحقيق السعادة ليس في تحقيق الكمال ، أو الثراء ، أو الوقوع في الحب ، أو امتلاك سلطة ونفوذ، أو معرفة الناس الذي تعتقد بوجوب معرفتهم ، أو النجاح في مجال عملك .

إن تحقيق السعادة يكمن في أن تحب نفسك بكل خصائصها الحالية –ربما ليس كل أجزاء نفسك
تستحق أن تحبها – ولكن جوهرك يستحق ذلك.

إنك تستحق أن تحب نفسك بكل ما فيها الآن .
إذا كنت تعتقد أنه لك أن تكون أفضل مما أنت عليه كي تكون سعيدًا وتحب نفسك ، فأنت بذلك
تفرض شروطًا مستحيلة على نفسك .

إنك الوحيد الذي يعرف نفسه بالطريقة التي ترغب أن تعرفها بها .إنك تستطيع أن تجمع أطول
قائمة لأقل أخطائك استثارة للتعاطف .ولكنك بترديدك لهذه القائمة ، سوف تكون قادرًا على تقويض
سعاتك، بصرف النظر عن النجاحات والإنجازات التي حققتها .
اعرف أخطاءك ، لكن لا تسمح لوجودها أن يصبح عذرًا تلتمسه لعدم حبك لذاتك كما هي .


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*راحة البال*
إن راحة البال هي معرفة أنك قمت بعمل كان ينبغي عليك القيام به ، وأن تغفر لنفسك اللحظات
التي لم تكن فيها بالقوة التي كنت تريد أن تكون عليها .

إن راحة البال ليست بالشيء العسير .

عندما يتوجب عليك العمل على إيجاد راحة البال ، فلن تدركها لأن راحة البال التي تحاول البحث عنها تكون هشة ومؤقتة للغاية .

إن راحة البال يجب أن توجد قبل العمل الجيد وليست نتيجة له . 

إذا كنت تتمتع بوجود نوايا حسنه لديك ، سيمكنك حينئذ أن تحظى براحة البال .

يمكنك أن تحظى براحة البال قبل أن تصفح عن الآخرين إذا كنت صادقًا ولديك نية في الصفح .
يمكنك أن تحظى براحة البال قبل أن تواجه موقفًا صعبًا إذا ما كنت محددًا في نواياك تجاه مواجهته .

إن راحة البال تكمن في قبول الأشياء الجيدة لديك ، وعزمك أن تفعل الصواب .
إذا كان لزامًا عليك أن تنجز شيئًا كي تحظى براحة البال –حتى وإن كان هذا الشيء هو أن تقوم بعمل خيري لتصلح ضررًا قد تكون ألحقته بالآخرين أو أن تلتزم بوعودك- فإن راحة بالك حينئذ تتلاشى بسرعة البرق

إن راحة البال الحقيقة هي معرفة أنك ستفعل ما تحتاج فعله ، والإيمان بالجوانب الإيجابية لديك وقدرتك على تحقيق تلك الجوانب .


----------



## soso a (6 نوفمبر 2014)

جميل 

متابعه


----------



## اني بل (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بتصدقي ان قلتلك انك نفس الفكر تبعي انا كنت اعمل شبيه اللي عم تكتبيه شئ مذهل بس الشكرللرب انو فكرنا واحد في الرب ان شاركتك بلي كتبته رح ياخذ وقت ومازلت مستمرة فيه 
يستحق التثبيت لأنه مميز


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (6 نوفمبر 2014)

نحن المؤمنون، حربنا ليست مع أناس (بشر) عاديين، بل مع أجناد ابليس الروحية الشريرة، فسنفشل لو جابهناهم بقوتنا الذاتية، لكننا سنربح وننتصر لو التصقنا بالرب يسوع واعتمدنا عليه، فهو (له كل المجد)سيدافع عنا ويهبنا النصرة والغلبة.
لأنه مهما كانت قوة ابليس كبيرة، فانه سيهرب أمام قوة الرب، فالمخلوق منهزم لا محالة أمام قوة الخالق.​


----------



## تيمو (6 نوفمبر 2014)

نحن نتعلم من الأخطاء ،، فانظر إلى الخطأ على أنه فرصة جديدة لتطوير ذاتك، لا مناسبة لرثاء الذات،


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*موضوع حلو اووى يا نيفو 
هشارك برسالة صغيرة 
خصص لنفسك يوما فى الأسبوع
 أو ساعه من كل يوم تخلوا بها مع نفسك 
*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع وفكرة حلووة ياسول
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي متابعة معاكي ​


----------



## روزا فكري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ثق مهما كانت مشاكلك و حمولك و متاعبك و ضعفك ~ يسوع وعد انه هيشيل عنك و  يديك راحة و تعزية من كل ضيق و ألم ~ الجأ ليه و هو هايشيل معاك و يخفف عنك  و يعديك من كل تجربة صعبة ~ قوتك و راحتك في يسوع​


----------



## philanthropist (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تحزن علي شخص اهانك فقد يكون اعتزل التمثيل


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## grges monir (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جميلة هي الحياة عندما تؤمن فيها أن بعد هذا الليل نهار يشرق بالنور،


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تخاصم انسان ربما لا تعيش حتى تصالحه ... 

مع الاسف ارى الكثير منا يضيع اغلب اوقات يقضيها مع الاهل والاقارب فى العتاب والنزاعات وتصفية الخلافات  ننسى تماما ان الحياة فى لحظة ما سوف تنتهى ..

و لا احد يستطيع أن يأخذ شىء معه سوى اعماله وتبقى سيرته  سواء كان شخص متواضع او طيب القلب عطوف رحوم او كان قاسى متكبر ..

لا تجعل خلافاتك بين اقاربك واصدقاءك تطغى على محبتك لهم  فلا شىء يستحق ان ترحل عن هذا العالم وانت فى خصومة مع اخيك او قريبك او حتى جارك ..


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2014)

لاتحتقر احدا ولا تدن احدا ولاتتكلم على احدا بالشر حينئذ سوف يمنحك الرب سلاما "القديس بيمن"​


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*ان صمتى لا يعنى جهلى بما يدور حولى ولكن ما يدور حولى لا يستحق الكلام.

ملطوشه​*


----------



## oesi no (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*نصيحتى لكل عاذب *​متحبش غير نفسك 
و 
متتجوزش ابدا


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

يخربيت نصايحك محدش يسمع كلامه دى رسائل تحريضية وليست ايجابية  خالص مالص 
هات يا ابنى التقييم اللى لسه واخده هههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*كثيرا ما يرسل لى رسائل واجدها وكان راسلها معى 
اشهرها 
*  لن يموت من يعيش فى قلوب الناس
* كلما اذدادت الصلبان الخارجيه . تلألأت الفضائل الداخليه
* مياه كثيره لا تستطيع ان تطفىء نار المحبه

*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*فكره حلوه جدا سول 
واكيد هشارك طبعا *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 نوفمبر 2014)

كل ما تحب من قلبك اوي 
وماتشيلش ف قلبك اوي
وتسامح بسرعة وتنسى بسرعة
كل ما هتكون حياتك بسيطة اوي ومليااانة فرحة وسعادة .. 

فكرة حلوووووة اوووووي اووووووي يا نيفيان 
دايما متألقة بأفكارك الجديدة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميلة


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*الوقوف على قدميك يمنحك مساحة صغيرة في هذا العالم
 لكن
 الوقوف على مبادئك يمنحك العالم كله *​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

سيموت نصف ابداعك ان فكرت في رأي الاخرين تذكر ان لك زاوية لا ينظر للاشياء منها سواك


رأي الآخرين

إن رأي الآخرين هو ما يخص الآخرين .
إن الآخرين مثلك تمامًا ، لديهم من الحيرة ، والشعور بعدم الأمان ، والخوف ، معرضون لارتكاب أخطاء ، لان يكونوا حسودين ، أو غيورين ، لأن يخدعوا أنفسهم ، ولذلك فإنهم
معرضون لتحريف ما يسمعونه أو يرونه .

أولا وقبل كل شيء ، فإن كل ما يعتقده الناس عنك ليس من شأنك أبدًا

تذكر ذلك  ...

ولكن إذا كان من الضروري أن تعرف رأي الناس فيك ، فيجدر بك أن تعرف أن آراءهم هذه إن
تتصل بشعورهم تجاه أنفسهم أكثر من شعورهم تجاهك .

معظم الناس قد يتساءلون كذلك عن رأيك فيهم ،ضع هذا في اعتبارك .


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 نوفمبر 2014)

تذكر ان الحياة روعتها في عدم سيرها على مسيرة واحدة
ف الضيقات والازمات ليست الا وسيلة لنشعر بالفرحة الحقيقية 
والحيرة ليست الا وسيلة لنشعر بجمال راحة البال 
والضوضاء ليست الا وسيلة لنشعر بجمال الهدوووء 
وهكذا .. فلا تترك ما هو سئ يؤثر فيك فقط اعلم انها مرحلة لتصل الي الاستمتاع ..


----------



## روزا فكري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/7asryat/photos/a.154558958425.117266.153168783425/10152777019543426/?type=1https://www.facebook.com/7asryat/photos/a.154558958425.117266.153168783425/10152777019543426/?type=1​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)

وفي كل يوم وعند نهايته .. 
نحاول أن ننسى أحزاننا وألامنا ونضعها جانباً .. 
ونبحث عن أحلامنا فقد حان وقتها .. 
نحاول أن نجدد في نفوسنا الأمل ونحلم بغد أجمل لننسى​


----------



## soul & life (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ولماذا لا أنجح أنا ؟" إننا جميعًا ينتابنا ذلك الإحساس حينما نفشل فى امر ما ونرى صديق مقرب لنا نجح فى نفس ذلك الامر سواء دراسة او ارتباط او عمل ....

لاشيء يجعل الناس يتنافرون مثل النجاح .

إن أصدقاءك في حاجة لأن يحتفلون بنجاحهم دون أن يشعروا أنهم يضايقونك ، كما أنهم بحاجة إلى مشاركتك الوجدانية حال إخفاقهم دون أن تضمر في نفسك شعورًا بالارتياح تجاه إخفاقهم هذا.

دع أصدقاءك يفضون إليك بنجاح قد حققوه دون أن يكون لديك إحساس بالغيرة أو تطلب منهم
أن تشاركهم هذا النجاح .

كل ما عليك قوله هو : "لا أحد يستحق ذلك أكثر منك ".
ربماو ليس اكيد يكون ما تقوله هو الحقيقة .
ولكنك بالتأكيد تكون صديقًا حقيقيًا .


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2014)

في كل الازمان...

 حاضرين في الفكر...

 ان لا تراهم...

 هذا لا يعني انهم ...

  نكرة , هم هنا...

 ورغم ...

انهم ليسوا هنا!...

 ففي جنائن  فؤادك ...

 مسكنهم...

 يعرفون كلماتك...

 رغم انها نادرة...

 يحللون بسرعة  خواطرك...

يحبونك رغم أخطائك...

 وتحبهم رغم  قسوتهم...

هذا... ليس سراً...

انما  ستعلم..  الرد...

 لو...

  تصفحت معي وتعمقت...

 بمعنى هذا القول المأثور...

 «تعلق بالصديق.

 الصدوق بكل جوارحك»...

لا تدعه يرحل  عنك...

 والاجدر أن يكون  ...

صادقاً جميلاً ورقيقاً...

 فالأصدقاء الممثلون ...

حولك...

 ويرقصون في حديقة  عمرك!...

فعندما نفقد  المحب...

لا يبقى من اثاره...

الا بسمته  ...

واعماله  تبقى معمرة...


 فينا......

كل صديق .او حبيب...

وفيّ ..

صدوق تخسره...

 سيهاجر. ويتأبط معه ...

اشياء كثيرة من ذاتك...

وتلك الايام لن تعود...

صدقاً لن تعود...

المهم ان تجاهد...

وتهمس بصدق  همسات..

مملؤة..

بالصدق ...

والمحبة ...

والايمان..


ارق التحايا ..


 kalimoo


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*تفائلوا فالهموم مثل الغيوم ما تراكمت إلا لتمطر​*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 نوفمبر 2014)

بدل ماتخلي شوية الضيقات دي يستخدموك في تحطيم نفسك لا استخدمهم انت في جعل منك شخصية صلبة حكيمة رزينة .. صدقني الضيقات مفيدة جدا للشخص اللي يستخدمها صح​​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*اصل المحبه لا بتتباع ولا تشترى هى اللي بتدور ع القلب النقي وتتربع على عرشها*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا تجعل
 صديق ومحب لك اكثر من الله
 فهو من يعرف داخلك فقط
هو من يحتويك وان لم تعرف ذلك
هو سوف يعرفك عن قريب *​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*اللي عايز حاجه منك بتلاقيه انسان ملاك واما ياخد دم قلبــك بتلاقيه بركان هلاك​*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*فكره رائعه جدا*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2014)

الناس تتغير بتغير الزمن وبسرعه كبيره​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*صديقى ثق أن الرب أحن عليك من نفسك فأن طلبته تجده​*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*سعيد من يعيش تلميذا طول عمره ...... يتعلم أكثر مما يعلم غيره​*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*ان الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه 
 إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك 
 وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك​*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*كن واقعيا فكر فى حل مشاكلك ولا تركز على الاكتئاب
 وإن لم تجد حلا لمشكلتك 
انتظر الرب
 أو
 احتمل وعش فى واقعك​*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*المعنى الحقيقي للحياة هو ان تزرع أشجاراً لا تتوقع أن تجلس تحت ظلها​*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*الاحساس السريع بالخطأ دليل على نقاء القلوب
*​


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*لما حد يحبك وكل يوم يزداد عدد حب البشر فيك
 اعرف انك حد مؤثر جدا ً
 فأستغل ده فى نشر كلمة الله
 وحب الله ليك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل يانيفو وفكرة جميله كعاده افكارك الجميله ..

*الصبر + الرضا = المعني الحقيقي للسعادة*​


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مااجمــل الحيــاة عندمــــا ننظر لهـا بــ ج ــانب مشـــرق ومــــاااجمـــــل شعاع الشمس عندمـاا   تشررق اشعته الذهبيه " _بالتفاؤل_" ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 نوفمبر 2014)

بث الامل فى النفوس المتعبة
والياسة والحزينة ان بكرة احسن انشاء الرب
وربنا سوف يدبر كل الامور


----------



## soso a (8 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تعاتب على كل شىء .... هناك أمور يمكن أن تقابلها بالهدوء و الصمت ، و لا تعاتب عليها .
 ( قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)
​


----------



## soul & life (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*ميرسى يا جماعة لتفاعلكم ورسائلكم الإيجابية الاكثر من رائعة ..
الرب يبارك حياتكم  ويجعل ايامكم كلها فرح ومحبة وسلام آآمين*


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## BITAR (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*ستكون كلماتك بلا مصداقية عندما تتحدث عن المسيح دون أن تعيشه*​


----------



## BITAR (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*التجارب تحدث في حياة كل شخص لتقوي إيمانه
 ولتنقله من مجد الى مجد 
 يارب زد ايماني واتكالي عليك*​


----------



## تيمو (8 نوفمبر 2014)

يقول كاتب المزمور: أرفع عيني إلى الجبال من حيث يأتي عوني. معونتي من عند الربّ صانع السموات والأرض. 

يطلب منّا أن نرفع أعيننا ... لا أن ننكسر، أن نرتفع إلى الجبال لا أن نهبط إلى الهاوية. فلو كنت مكسور، مجروح، مرهق، متعب، لا تعرف إلى أين تأخذك الحياة، أو لماذا أنتَ تحديداً؟ انتفض وارفع عينيك وانطلق نحو الجبال.


----------



## BITAR (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك 
وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك*​


----------



## BITAR (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا يتباطا الرب عن وعده لكنه يتانى علينا*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تكتئب ولا تضعف ولا تخجل من نفسك أبدا مهما كانت خطيتك
بل قم . وقم سريعا وأنتفض .. ستجد أحضان الرب مفتوحه لترتمى فيها . وستجد  ذراعيه تحتضنك وتلملمك
فالذى سامح صالبيه ومن بصقوا فى وجهه ومن جلدوه .. هو ذاته الهك المحب
الذى سيسامحك .. 
هو ذاته الهك الذى قبل اللص اليمين فى لحظه
النهيسى​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2014)

عندما تشعر بالظلم أو بالألم من الحياه

أنظر الى الصليب

وتأمل المصلوب

النهيسى
​


----------



## soul & life (9 نوفمبر 2014)

كثيرون التقوا بيسوع ومن كثرة اتضاعه ..لم يعرفوه ..وبعضهم عثروا فيه ..لم يعرف يسوع الا المتواضعين ..و على قدر تواضعنا يستعلن لنا الرب

كونوا متواضعين تعلموا كيف  كان السيد المسيح متواضع ووديع القلب .


----------



## اني بل (9 نوفمبر 2014)

مبرووووك التثبيت ياقمر 
رسالتي الك الايجااابية انو ربنا بيفخر انو يكونوا عنده اولاد زيك وبدوري انا كمااان


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*للصدق وجه واحد وللكذب الف وجه​*


----------



## تيمو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

فن الإستماع مهم وضروري إلّا في حالة واحدة: عندما تكون محاط بأشخاص سلبيين.


----------



## BITAR (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا يوجد طبيب الا الله والسبب انه هو الوحيد الذي يعرف اين وجعك*​


----------



## روزا فكري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

لما تضيق بيك اعرف ان ربنا بيناديك​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2014)

بتبص ورا ليه اللى فات ده خلاص مش بتاعك...
وحش أو حلو خلاص خلص ... الوحش اللى فيه .. بيروح بغفران و توبة .. و الحلو اللى فيه مرصود فى السما لحسابك ...


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

احذروا من التذمر لأنه اذا استولى على انسان يحول حياته الى جحيم ..اجعلوا الشكر يملأ حياتكم ..شكراً دائماً متواصلاً لكي يعمل الله بحياتكم و ينميكم في النعمة


----------



## soul & life (14 نوفمبر 2014)

يجب أن نُحب وليس أن نقع في الحب
فكل شيء يقع ينكسر ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*ليكن ..كلامك عبرة ..وصمتك فكرة ..*


----------



## peace_86 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*كل شخص بالدنيا عنده انسان يحبه ويهتم فيه أكثر من نفسه..

إن كنت تشعر بأنك غير مرغوب.. فاعلم أنه يوجد شخص واحد في الدنيا على الأقل يحبك أكثر من نفسه وينتظر رؤيتك بشغف.. وبالعامي هو: بيموووت فيك

فلا تيأس*


----------



## peace_86 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*ما يصح إلا الصحيح..

سواءاً الأمور تجري بعكس ماتراه مناسباً فاعلم أنه عاجلاً أم أجلاً ستذهب لمسارها الصحيح..*


----------



## peace_86 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*لا تفكر بصغائر الأمور ولا تجعلها محور إهتمامك وتفكيرك:

لا تهتم بأن فلان سلم على اللي جنبك ولم يسلم عليك..
لا تهتم بمن يشرب الشاي من غير مايعزمك..
لا تهتم بأنك كلمت فلان بالموبايل وعطاك مشغول..
لا تهتم بتلميحات الناس..

لا تفكر بصغائر.. ارتقي في تفكيرك
وخليك في المهم وفي المفيد.. ركز على أمور أهم من شوية تصرفات.. سواءاً حصلت بقصد أو من غير قصد.

ارتقي*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 نوفمبر 2014)

الحيااااة الة جميلة تعزف فلا تتخيلها مثل الات الايقااااع المزعجة فقط بل تخيلها واستمع لها و كأنها تلك الاوتار الرقيقة ..وما اجمل ان تتخيلها كما في حقيقتها هي فقط (مزيج)


----------



## soul & life (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الشمس لا تشرق فى اليوم مرتين..والحياة لا تعطى مرتين..
فلتتشبث بقوة ببقايا حياتك ولتنقذها .


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لاتنجذب لاطراف الحديث حولك الهدامة الغير هادفة
وابتعد عن من يقلل عزمك ويكسر ارادتك
ولتجعل ارادتك من داخلك 
حدد هدفك وقاتل من اجل حلمك


----------



## soul & life (17 نوفمبر 2014)

عش كل لحظة كأنها آخر لحظة في حياتك،عش بالإيمان، عش بالأمل،عش بالحب،
عش بالكفاح، وقدر قيمة الحياة.


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

زعلااااان من التجارب والضيقات ما انت لو عرفت الضيقات دي بتفتحلك ايه في السماااا كنت ركعت وشكررررت ليه ياللي شايف نفسك مهموم ومخنوق اشكررررر وانتظر عمل الرب مهماااا طال انتظره حتى ان طااال انتظاره واتى الييك في الهزيع الاخير من الليل خلي عندك صبر وطول انااااه وانتظر عمل الررررب ​


----------



## soul & life (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*إن أردت أن تعيش الفرح الحقيقيّ لا بدّ أن يكون عندك ثقة وإيمان، وكلّ الأمور ستؤول إلى الخير*


----------



## تيمو (18 نوفمبر 2014)

كلما أنظر إلى البترا والأهرامات والحضارات القديمة، أقول لنفسي: هل يستحيل علي شيء؟ فإن كانوا هؤلاء حفروا مدينة في الصخر، وبنوا أهرامات بلا شيء، فهل يُعقل وأنا في عصرٍ توافر لي كل سُبُل تطوير النفس أن لا أُنجز؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 نوفمبر 2014)

فقط ابتسم ......


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*حاول تحب الخير و تحب الغير و تحب الخير للغير
_ قـداسة البابا شنودة الثالث _*​


----------



## soul & life (19 نوفمبر 2014)

فى كل صباح جديد اول شىء تفكر فيه  انك تصبح على ربنا اقرا مزمور وصلاة الشكر ..
 ربنا ادالك فرصة جديدة ويوم جديد  ممكن اليوم ده يكون اروع يوم فى حياتك اذا استغليته صح واستفدت بكل لحظة فيه وحاولت تبتعد عن كل شر او فكر شر اطلب من ربنا يبعتلك المعونة 
علشان يكون يومك اروع يوم فى حياتك  .. الرب معكم


----------



## peace_86 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*لما تصحى من النوم.. أعرف انه توجد رسالة من عندك شخصياً تقدمها للآخرين..

يوجد الملايين اليوم انتقلوا ولم يصحوا من نومهم ليلة أمس..

أنت حي إذن مازال عندك شيئاً لتعطيه للناس..*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تضع نفسك دائما في خانة المضطهد والمظلوووم . وضع نفسك بين خانات المنتصرين .. فالله الذي يحبك لن يقبل ان تكون في حالة استسلام .  فهو قوتك لا تكن اذا مظلوووما ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*أن تفهم متأخرا خيرا من أن لا تفهم ابدا ..*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*ﻻ ﺗﻠﻮﺙ ﺷﺮﻑ ﻓﺘﺎﺓ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺐ  ﺍﻥ ﺃﺭﺩﺕ ﺟﺴﺪﻫﺎ ﻓﺎﻟﻌﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ   تستطيع اخذ ماتريده منهن بكل سهولة  وانتي لا تتعلقي برجل يحمل في يديه  ورد احمر  ويحتفظ بجيبه قصائد حب وغزل بل كوني للذي ياتي للبيوت من ابوابها  فقط  هم من يحملون الصدق في قلوبهم*​


----------



## peace_86 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*عامل الآخرين كما تحب أن يعاملوك*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2014)

لا يجب عليك ان تظهر بمظهر الملاك وداخلك ذءب خاطف !
كن كما يكون الرجال ، او ع الاقل تشبه بهم ، فلا تتخذ من ماضي احدهم زريعه للوصول لهدف ، فللكل ماضى وحينما تدرس ماضيك ستعرف حجمك ، دع الماضي يمضي ويرحل والا الندم سيكون نصيبك الابدي !


----------



## تيمو (22 نوفمبر 2014)

إذا كان ولا بد أن تموت فلتمت كما يموت الجنود: واقفٌ في ساحات المعارك. 

تعددت المعارك ما بين معارك الحياة، ومعارك الحب، ومعارك الإيمان، وأصعبها معركتك مع ذاتك. فهلّا آمنت أنك قادر على الانتصار عليها؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تجعل المشاكل والحيااااة والصفاااات الغير ادمية تؤثر في بساطتك .. وفي تعاملك حافظ على عينك البسيطة وقلبك البسيط وتذكر شئ واحد ان تبقي 
عقلك بسيط مفكر ,,


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

لا قيمة للعطاء إذا كنت تنتظر مقابل ..


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

كن فرحاً بالرب كل حين، لا تحزن لأن الحزن يؤذي النفس ويضيق الصدر، أصرف كل غم وحزن عن نفسك بالقاء همك وإتكالك على الله الذي يدبر أمورك
لا تكن كبحر مضطرب لا تهدأ ثائرته. ولا تسكن أمواجه، بل كن كوردة نضرة في وسط الشوك
كن خاضعاً ﻹرادة الله فتكون فرحاً على الدوام


----------



## soul & life (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*ما أجمل أن يصحو الإنسان إلى نفسه ويدرك قيمة ما عنده قبل أن يفقده. وخاصة الشيء الذي تفقده ولا تستطيع أن تسترجعه بعد!!*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (23 نوفمبر 2014)

أحياناً نتحسّر على الماضي 
لا لأنه الأجمل في حياتنا،
بل لأن أيامه مضتْ،
ولو عادَ ثانية
ربما ما أحببناه!
​


----------



## peace_86 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنت مولود لأن لديك رسالة تقدمها إلى العالم..
تشعر باليأس؟ ابحث عن هذه الرسالة في داخلك.. قد تسعد بها أخوتك أو جيرانك أو المدينة التي تسكن بها.

عندك رسالة.. لم تخلق عبثاُ.. ابحث عن تلك الرسالة وانظر كم شخص سوف تسعده بهذه الدنيا*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تقدم الحب لانك تطلب مقابله حب واهتمام ... قدم الحب لان هناك فيض بداخلك تريد مشاركة الاخرين به .. فالمحبة الحقيقية لا تنتظر مقابل ..


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2014)

"لأن الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة .. "














https://www.facebook.com/#
https://www.facebook.com/7asryat/photos/a.154558958425.117266.153168783425/10152818330468426/?type=1




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*ابتسم...وقت راحتك..ابتسم حين تتألم...ابتسم حتى وان هطلت عليك الهموم  كالمطر...
ابتسم ان جرح احد مشاعرك...لان الابتسامة دائما ما تكون بداية  الشفاء*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 نوفمبر 2014)

لا تجعل من نفسك ألعوبة لنفسك..أجعل نفسك تحترم نفسك . فتترك نفسك تقرر مصير نفسك.​


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

الناضج يرى انه لا يوجد انسان كامل , و ان جميعنا تحت الضعف , و من (مين) من الناس لا يخطئ , و بالتالى لا يصدم .
فعندما يكون الشخص ناضجا فانه لا يتعثر بسهولة , و لكن عندما يكون صغيرا او ضيق الافق - و خاصة الافق الروحى- و غير مستنير فانه يتعثر بسهولة


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2014)

إن لم تكن قادراً على تشجيع شخص ما ... فلا تكن سبباً فى تحطيم إبداعه 
ورغبته فى التقدم .


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2014)

لماذا ﻻ نبادر نحن في السؤال لعلهم يحملون اعذارا تمنعهم من السؤال 
او قد يحملون عتبا علينا !!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

ليس كُل ما يكون عند سقوط المطر ..مثل كل ما يكون عند تدقيق النظر.
فابحث بنظرات مُتفحصه أعماق المشهد..تجد أن الرؤيه كانت ضبابيه.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

فى مُجمل أحداثك*.*،

 لا تنظر أين توقفت فى الماضي*..*؟

لكن أنظر أين ستبدأ من جديد.*،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

تلك اللحظات التي تعيش عليها .لن تكون ماضي.بل وثائقي عن لحظات الفرح.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

مُنذ ذلك الوقت الذي تجد فيه من أنت . 

ستعرف أنك لست أحداً سوي أنت.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

إنتظر ببرود تحنن الإيام وتجرأ فلا تطلبه.تجد التحنن قد جاء من السماء.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

من يتقدم خطوة بقدميه . 

فلابد وأن تتبعها الخطوة الثانيه . 

إن لم يكُن . 

فاللحظات تقدمت . 

ولن تُبالي بوقوفكـ.،​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

إجتذب مِن صمت الواقع ثرثرة لإعماقكـ،.فتكتشف كم أنت صامت.،​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*لا تُفكر* فى ذلك الشيء الذي يجعلك تتسآل

 "لِماذا" .

 *بل فكر* فى الشي الذي يجعلك تتسآئل 

"كيف" .​


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

لا يمكنك أن ترى انعكاس صورتك في الماء وهو يغلي ؛وبالمثل ... لا يمكنك أن ترى الحقائق وأنت غاضب .. !!


----------



## soul & life (4 ديسمبر 2014)

إذا رأيت علاقة ناجحة بين اثنين فإعلم 
انه ليس شرطا انهم متفقين فى جميع الامور
ولكن تأكد ان كل منهم يحترم الآخر . . 
الاحترام المتبادل هو شرط لنجاح كافة العلاقات الإنسانية.


----------



## soul & life (4 ديسمبر 2014)

ان تكون مراعيا لمشاعر الاخرين اهم من ان تكون على صواب...فكثير من الناس يحتاج قلب مميز يستمع لهم لا عقلا لامعا يحدثهم


----------



## soul & life (6 ديسمبر 2014)

السعادة الصغيرة تبدو عظيمة وسط الألم العظيم ..


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> السعادة الصغيرة تبدو عظيمة وسط الألم العظيم ..



هذا الكلام مضبوط  :new5: ربنا يباركك :new5:


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 ديسمبر 2014)

التأجيل ليس للموت .. بل ليتمجد اسم الله
​


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2014)

إن الماضى الجميل لا يغنيك إن كان الحاضر متعباً .... لذلك لا تعيش على الذكريات الحلوة ، بل إمتد إلى الامام . و ليكن حاضرك دائماً أفضل من ماضيك .


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الإنسان هو قلب ينبض بمشاعر و أحاسيس ... ترق أحياناً ، فتُبكيه .. و تقسو أحياناً فتحوله إلى وحش كاسر لا تكون كالوحش الكاسر لكل من حولك تعامل مع الاخرين برحمة وعطف 
لكى لا تفقد انسانيتك.


----------



## peace_86 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

*لن تخسر إذا مررت في خبرات وتجارب كثيرة في حياتك.

فإنت إما تفوز ، أو تتعلم ..*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (13 ديسمبر 2014)

الادانة ، عمل يرفضه الرب
لانها مِن أعماله، الغير ممكن الاشتراك بها،
فالدينونة للرب، فالذي يدين، يجب أن يتمتع بصفة الكمال،
والكمال هو لله وحده.
فكلنا، نحن البشر، خطاة ، والخاطيء، 
لا يمكنه ادانة انسان خاطيء مثله.

لكن علينا أن ننتبه، ونميّز بين الادانة والنصيحة.
فالدينونة هي لاظهار نواقص 
ومثالب الآخر وتتضمن غاية سلبية
أما النصيحة، هي محبة الآخر 
وارشاده وتوعيته، منعاً للوقوع في خطأ ما
وتتضمن غاية ايجابية.​


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*" نوافذ الأمل مفتوحة دائماً نحن من نلوّثها بغبار يأسنا ".*


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2014)

آڏآ رآيَتٌ آحٍـدِهم تٌغَيَر لُلُأحٍـسنْ 

فَلُآ تٌڏگرہ بْمآضٍيَہ ۆتٌتٌہهه بْآآلُتٌنْآقَضٍ

لُأنْ آلُأنْسآنْ (گلُمآ گبْر )گلُمآ تٌعلُم ۆتٌغَيَر


----------



## soul & life (16 ديسمبر 2014)

لو فضلت باصص للجرح الي في حياتك يبقي عمرك ما هتتحرك هتفضل واقف مكانك و العمر بيجري بيك . الجرح عشان يداوي لازم تطهروا كويس بالصلاه هتلاقيه اتعالج . افتح عيونك و فكرك علي حياه جديده و واقع تاني ..


----------



## soul & life (18 ديسمبر 2014)

إن احببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي فضلً لكم ... ؟! حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينيكم ، صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ....


----------



## soul & life (23 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تدع بقلبك حقداً يمنعك من راحة البال، سامح من أساء إليك و أبتعد عن إساءتهم، احمل لهم بقلبك كل الخير، فلن يخسر أحد بسبب الكره مثلما ستخسر!


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2014)

إجعل من ديسمبر نهاية قصة مؤلمة ,, وبداية قصة سعيدة..
ﻵ تعلق احزان السنة الراحلة... بـحبال مع السنة القادمة..


----------



## soul & life (24 ديسمبر 2014)

استمتعوا بـــ الحياة " في كل فصولها .. وفي كل لحظة منها
حتى عندما يسوء الطقس .. وتمطر السماء
من يصر على أن يكون ( سعيداً ) سيعثر على السعادة
السعادة وجهة نظر ..!
هي ليست في احتساء فنجان شاي بل في المكان الذي تحتسيه فيه والشخص الذي تتقاسم معه بوح ومتعة تلك الجلسة "
خذوا موعداً مع ( السعادة ) إن انشغلتم عنها .. انشغلت عنكم ..!


----------



## soul & life (27 ديسمبر 2014)

انظر إلى نفسك كشخص ناجح و واثق ,, 
و استمع إلى حديث نفسك جيداً ,,
واحذف الكلمات المحملة بالإحباط ,,
إن ارتفاع روحك المعنوية مسؤوليتك وحدك ,


----------



## soul & life (29 ديسمبر 2014)

سنة جديدةٍ علَـَى الأبوابَ ،
لآ تطلَـبو منَ الَـسنواتَ ان تگون أفضل ، گونو أنتم الأفضل فيها ، فنحن من يتغيّر ، أما هي فتزدآد ارقامآ فقط ..


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2014)

كفي يا رب علينا السنوات القديمة التي أكلها الجراد.
تكفي السبع سنوات العجاف التي مرت علينا بلا ثمر. ولا داعي لأن تستمر الضعفات القديمة.. نريد أن نبدأ معك عهدًا جديدة، نفرح بك وبسكناك في قلوبنا، وتجدد مثل النسر شبابنا. فيهتف كل منا: امنحني بهجة خلاصك.. قلبًا نقيًا أخلق في يا الله. وروحًا مستقيمًا جدد في أحشائي (مز 50)
+قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2014)

في الأيام الحلوة.. كثيرا ما تواجهنا إحباطات صغيرة لكنها تبدو كبيرة..
لأن عدو كل خير لا يريد لنا أن نفرح .. خاصة بكل ما يخص علاقتنا بالله و بخدمته... ومعها ننسى بركات و إحسانات و معجزات بلا عدد...
ننسي مكانتنا عند الله وعند الناس اللي بيحبونا...
ننسي الغفران .. وفرصة العمل مع الله في الخدمة...
فلنحذر يا احبائي ... من أن يسرق أحد فرحنا
وسلامنا. ..ولنحصي البركات ونتخطي الاحباطات ولا نكف عن شكره وتسبيحه...
سنة سعيدة ...... أبونا داود لمعي


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

حافظ دائماً على داخلك نقياً ، صلباً ، نظيفاً ، ودع الحياة تأتيك بأعنف ما لديها..


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

السعادة لا تأتي دائمًا متلبّسةً بحب.
بل تأتي بابتسامةِ أم.
بنظرة أبٍ حنون.
بقطعةِ حلوىً بحثت عنها كثيرًا ووجدتها أخيرًا.
بوجودك بين أشخاص لا تفكر بكلماتك قبل أن تنطقها.
بهديةٍ صغيرة أعطاك إياها شخصًا عزيز.
بصديقٍ يقف معك في أشد مصاعبك.
السعادة تأتي على هيئة عائلة،
نظرة فخر من والديك.
ولادة طفل جديد.
السعادة بسيطةٌ جدًا، لكن نحنُ لا نعرف كيفَ نُوجدها بقلوبنا!
اخلقوا السعادة بداخلكم، قبل أن يخلقها الآخرون وينتزعوها منكم برحيلهم فتحزنون طويلًا.


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2015)

*لا تُوجَد طَاولَة فِي مَطعَمْ بكُرسِي وَاحَد ؛ لأنْ الحَيَاة ببسَاطَة ; لا تُعَاش بدُونْ مُشَاركَة*


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

مآ نرآه تقصيراً وإهمآل من طرف الآخرين قد يكون نتيجة ظروف صعبة، مرض، معآنآة، ضغوط .. مآدُمنا لا نعرف شيئًا فلنُحسن الظن


----------



## soul & life (29 يناير 2015)

أفضل دواء لمن يعانون الفراغ و المشكلات العاطفية هو التطوع ، فالتطوع يقلل من تمركزك حول نفسك و مشكلتك فيساعدك على الهروب من الذاتية و يخلق نوعا جديدا من الطاقة الإيجابية المفيدة.


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

عودو أنفسكم أن تكون أيامكم :
احترام ... انسانية ... احسان ...حياة صافية فالبصمة الجميلة تبقى و إن غاب صاحبها.


----------



## soul & life (31 يناير 2015)

التفكير الزائد ... هو القاتل الأول لسعادتگ ..


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

*"لا تَجعل فهمك لِـلرزق يتوقَف عند حدود المَادة ،
إنّ أجمل الأرزاق ، سَكينة الروح ، و نور العقل ، وصحة الجَسد "*


----------



## soul & life (3 فبراير 2015)

أبسط شيء في الأناقة نظافة قلبك 
لا تؤذي احد
و لا تجرح احد
وكن شيئاً جميلاً ، لا ينساه أحد


----------



## soul & life (8 فبراير 2015)

لا تفقد الرجاء مهما كانت الظروف تذكر !
ان رب المجد قادر على كل شئ مهما كان لانه ... اله العجائب


----------



## soul & life (9 فبراير 2015)

من يمتلك الصحة يمتلك الأمل، ومن يمتلك الأمل يمتلك كل شيء.


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

كل مشكله تبدو معقده أمامنا، لها عند الله حلول كثيرة. وكل باب مغلق له في يد الله مفتاح بل مفاتيح عديدة.. هو الذي يفتح ولا أحد يغلق (رؤ 3:7).


----------



## soul & life (12 فبراير 2015)

رجاء من ليس له رجاء، ومعين من ليس له معين. عزاء صغيري القلوب، ميناء الذين في العاصف.
اعط يا رب طمأنينة و رجاء لكل من هم فى ضيقة.


----------



## soul & life (22 فبراير 2015)

النباتات لا تملك العقل ولو غطيتها بصندوق فيه ثقب لخرجت من هذا الثقب متتبعه للضوء , فما بالنا لانتبع النور ونحن نملك العقول !!!


----------



## soul & life (22 فبراير 2015)

أيقظ شعورك بالمحبة إن غفا .. لولا الشعور الناس كانوا كالدمى


----------



## soul & life (22 فبراير 2015)

*يمكن أن نكون أقوياء بالمعرفة ولكننا لا نصبح بشرًا إلا بالرحمة*


----------



## soul & life (25 فبراير 2015)

*الإيجابية لا تعني عدم الحزن، ولكن تعني فن التعامل مع الحزن*


----------



## soul & life (3 مارس 2015)

مع كل يوم جديد قرر تبقي سعيد ...اعمل كل حاجة تفرحك ..ماتسجنش أمانيك جواك حاول تحققها ..فرح كل اللي حواليك ولو بشئ بسيط..انسي كل حزن والم عشته ..اعمل خير كتير وساعد كل حد محتاج مساعدة


----------



## soul & life (20 أبريل 2015)

كل خدمة نؤديها أو عطية نعطيها أو كلمة نقولها سوف يزنها المسيح بميزان الحب و حينئذ تكون المكافأة و المجازاة لا عن مقدار الخدمة أوعظم العطية أو قوة الكلمة و انما عن صدق المحبة التي دفعتنا الى ذلك
أبونا متى المسكين


----------



## soul & life (20 أبريل 2015)

لآ تَبْكِي عَلىَ مَنْ بَآعَكْ...
لَكِنْ إِجْعَلهُ يَبْكِي عَلىَ ضَيَآعكْ!.


----------



## soul & life (20 أبريل 2015)

كل شئ له نكهته ، حتى الظلام و الصمت ..
وأنا تعلمت أن أكون سعيدة بصرف النظر عن الحالة التي أنا فيها 

هيلين_كيلر‬


----------



## soul & life (21 أبريل 2015)

"يستحيل إرضاء النـاس في كل الأمــور ولذا فإن همّنا الوحيد ينبغي أن ينحصر في إرضاء ضمائرنا."

ماري كوين


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2015)

كان هناك طفلة لديها تفاحتين، وكانت تمسك كل تفاحة بيد.
جاءت أمها وطلبت منها أن تعطيها إحدى التفاحتين، فنظرت الطفلة لأمها بضعة ثوان ثم قضمت إحدى التفاحتين وبسرعة قضمت التفاحة الثانية.
نظرت الأم لإبنتها بخيبة أمل حيث لم تتوقع هذه الحركة من إبنتها التي تحبها وترعاها، وعندما بدأت الأم بالتوجه بعيداً عن بنتها فإذا بالبنت تناديها وتعطيها إحدى التفاحتين وهي تقول (ماما، هذه التفاحة هي الأحلى)
مهما كان حجم خبرتك وعلمك، ومهما كان موقعك ووجهة نظرك، إحرص على عدم الإستعجال بالحكم على الأمور وأعط الأخرين الفرصة لتوضيح مقاصدهم.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.     .      أنا لست وحدي!

* كثيرًا ما أعاني من العزلة، كأن أبي وأمي قد تركاني،

حتى ألصق الأصدقاء لا يشاركونني مشاعري!

* لتسكن أنت يا ربي في قلبي، لِتُشبع حياتي، ولتهبني قوة ونصرة!

أُناجيك وتناجيني يا شهوة قلبي!

* بك ألتصق بملائكتك، وأُصادق قديسيك وأهيم حُبًا،

ولا أعاني بعد من العزلة!
للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.      قال أحد المتزوجينْ: المرأة كالحذاء يستطيع الرجل أن يغير ويبدل متى وجد المقاس المناسب له
فنظر الحاضرون إلى رجل حكيم كان بين الجالسين وسألوه: ما رأيك لهذا الكلام
فقال: ما يقوله الرجل صحيح تماما
فالمرأة كالحذاء في نظر من يرى نفسه قدما
وهي كالتاج في نظر من يرى نفسه ملكا
فلا تلوموا المتحدث بل أعرفوا كيف ينظر إلى نفسه


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.         [COLOR="black" .        قال رجل لصاحبه وهو يتأمل في القصور : أين نحن حين قسمت هذه الاموال ؟!
فأخذه صاحبه للمستشفى وقال له : وأين نحن حين قسمت هذه الأمراض ؟!
إذاً فاحمد الله على كل حال وفي كل وقت.     [/COLOR]


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.      القراءة تصنع إنساناً كاملاً، والمشورة تصنع إنساناً مستعداً، والكتابة تصنع إنساناً دقيقاً.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.      من أراد النجاح في هذا العالم عليه أن يتغلّـب على أسس و مفاتيح الفقر الستة :
النوم - المال الحرام - الخوف - الغضب - الأتكال على الغير - المماطلة!"


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.     الطيور تأكل النمل، وعندما تموت فإن النمل يأكلها ..
الظروف قد تتغير .. فلا تقلل من شأن أحد.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.     لا تثق أبداً بنصيحة شخص واقع في مأزق.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.    أن تنال الحكمة من مصائب الآخرين أفضل من أن تنالها من مصائبك أنت.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.     في الأوقات الصعبة يحتاج أقوى الأقوياء لأضعف الضعفاء


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.    حتى لو كان الرأس جميلاً فهذا لا يضمن وجود الدماغ!


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.      عواطفنا كالماء والنار: خدم جيدون، وأسياد سيئون.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.     إذا توحدنا صمدنا، وإذا تفرقنا سقطنا


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.  المغامرة أمر جدير بالاهتمام.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.    غالبا ما يكون الإقناع أفضل من القوة.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.     المثال هو أفضل مبدأ


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.   كلما صغر العقل زاد الغرور.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.      ارضَ بقدرك، فإن المرء لا يستطيع أن يتفوق في كل شيء


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.    نحن من نعطي الأعداء وسائل تدميرنا.


----------



## philanthropist (20 مايو 2015)

.     الاقتصاد أن تحضر اليوم مطالب الغد.


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.        إذا سمحت للناس بأن يستخدموك لغاياتك الشخصية ، فسوف يستخدموك لغاياتهم.


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.    فعل الخير لا يضيع هدرا مهما كان صغيراً.


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.       إذا تحققت أمانينا فالغالب أننا سوف نأسف لذلك.


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.       احذر خسارة الجوهر نتيجة الطمع في الظل.


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.    الرجل الحكيم يصنع فرصاً أكثر مما يجد.


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.      احسبني من قطيعك الصغير

 إني أئن من خطاياي وشهوات جسدي،

لماذا لا أعيش في قداسة قطيعك الصغير؟!

هب لي بروحك القدوس أن ينفتح قلبي بالحب للصغار،

للفقراء والمحتاجين، والعاجزين، والمتضايقين.

لينفتح قلبي أيضًا لوالديَّ بالطاعة المملوءة فرحًا.

فتنفتح أبواب سمواتك أمامي.

تضمني إلى قطيعك الصغير،

فأتقدس لك وأحيا في أحضان أبيك السماوي.

(فتى تائب)


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.     لتفتح قلبك بالحب للجميع، وليكن السيد المسيح رفيقًا لك، فتتحول حياتك إلى عرس لا ينقطع!


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.     لتلتصق بالرب فتحمل روح التواضع الذي يعزز قوة إرادتك فيه ويهبك شخصية سوية، تعرف كيف تتعامل مع الجميع، وتنتفع بخبرة الكثيرين!


----------



## philanthropist (21 مايو 2015)

.      سنلتقي يومًا في السماء ويصير الكل أخوة، وتقدر حياة الإنسان ليس حسب عمره الذي عاشه على الأرض، إنما حسب اتساع قلبه، فكثير من الأبناء سيكونون أعظم من والديهم في عينيْ اللَّه وملائكته وقديسيه، ويُحسبون الأكبر بل والأعظم!


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2015)

أنت رائع حين تتجاهل من يسيء إليك
وكريم حين تأخذ أحزان غيرك ..
و منصف حين تهتم بمن ﻻ يهتم بك ،
وجميل عندما تبتسم وفي قلبك حزن عظيم ..


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2015)

خليك مبسوط... وسيب ربنا يشتغل 
ربنا عارف كل حاجة نقصاك و كل حاجة انت بتفكر فيها ربنا بيدرسها من نواحي كثيرة انت نفسك مش هتقدر تفكر فيها.. لأن ربنا بيخاف عليك أكثر من منك.. سلمله طريقك و هتلاقي الخير جايلك.. 

البابا شنودة


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2015)

انشغال الإنسان بحاله وتركزه فى الاهتمام بنفسه يجلب عليه أمراضاً نفسية ويجعل أجهزته الفكرية والعصبية تضطرب وتخرج عن سويتها. انشغالنا الوحيد هو النظر إلى الرب والاهتمام بالوجود معه، هذا يعيد إلى النفس قوتها وهدوءها وسلامها وفرحها.
(الأب متى المسكين)


----------



## soul & life (18 يونيو 2015)

كل يوم يمر من حياتنا، لا يمكن استعادته، لذلك احرص ألا تضيعه. –جويس


----------



## philanthropist (18 يونيو 2015)

. لكى تحتفظ بتواضعك إحتفظ بتلمـذتـك ، وإن شعرت إنك صرت معلماً وأصبحت فوق مستوى التلمذه
أعرف جيداً إنك بدأت تسقط فى الكبرياء .


----------



## philanthropist (18 يونيو 2015)

++ إن كنت تبغى السعادة ، وتشتاق أن تصل إلى الملكوت ، فلابد أن تقتنى الفضيلة ، وتتعب لتقتنيها ، فتفرح بسكنى المسيح فيك .
افحص حياتك ، لتعرف الخطية المتكررة التى تعانى منها ، واسع لاقتناء الفضيلة المقابلة لخطيتك ... فإن كنت تعانى من الكبرياء ، تعلم الاتضاع ، وارشادات أب اعترافك تفيدك كثيرا فى هذا الأمر .
... الرب معكم


----------



## philanthropist (18 يونيو 2015)

++صمتي لايعني جهلي ولكن من حولي لايستحقون الكلام++


----------

